# Youth Hunt



## fish'on (Jan 16, 2005)

Youth Hunt this last week end turned out be great for myself and kyle out at Chippawa Lake. We got 17 birds in all- 12 Coots 2 Geese 1 hen mallard 1 drake mallard. It was an awsome turn out, and we had a great time. The next day i went out agin to Nimisila at our bling and got 1 goose, and 5 coots. (coots everywhere!) It was a choice of shoots though, there were birds flying everywhere and shot 1 mallard and lost it. (lilly pads) All in all I had a great time and i think the guys that toke we had fun too.


Andy


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a great time. Do you eat the coots?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I had a blast taking fish'on and Kyle out for the youth hunt!!!!! I tried to set them up the best that I could and they had a lot of shooting!!!! They each got a goose and some mallards and kyle got a hen wood duck... They got a lot of coots also... I cleaned all of the coots and I will try several things with them  But I am sure that I will come up with something that will work.... I am getting pretty good with cooking wild game and I am sure that I wiill will be able to cook the coots up to where you would not be able to tell the difference!!!!!! here are a couple of pics of the fowl....


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome on the shoot, my buddy and I were thinking of killing a few coot this year to try them. I would think they eat the same food as puddle ducks and fly less, I bet they taste just fine.

love the gun!

J


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Show that pic to all the guys who "need" a HD camo'd gun. Nice hunt and pics. I still remeber my first birds and hunt.....box of shells for 2 teal. As for the coot, if you figure something out let me know. I let some geese get freezer burnt last year and harvested a coot to try. I jerky'ed it all and some pieces tasted funky but I couldn't tell if it was the goose or the coot.

Is that a stoeger???


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

great job guys .... coots... try'em cajun ....in gumbo.... keep adding heat(hotsauce) until you cant taste the fish any more .....


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Just talked to kyle's dad and he is getting his first duck (a drake mallard) mounted... The gun in the pic is a beretta 20gauge in a "urban camo" pattern.... I was thinking about grinding the coot and mixing it with some sausage and making spicy meatballs in bbq sauce or something like that...


----------

